# can't recognize hp msl 2024 attaching p212 on FreeBSD 8 p3



## frankcheong (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a brand new HP MSL 2024 LTO 4 SAS auto tape library attaching to Smart Array P212 on my DL180 G6 server running on FreeBSD8 p3.

I have no problem in using the tape drive thru "`mt -f /dev/sa0 rewind`" or even "`tar -cvf /dev/sa0 testing.txt`" while whenever I tried to access the loader thru "`mtx -f /dev/ciss0 inquiry`" or "`mtx -f /dev/sa0 inquiry`" without luck and I have also tried to use the chio with luck either.

I did upgrade the firmware version of the Smart Array P212 to the latest available. What kind of information should I provide?


```
server# chio -f /dev/sa0 move slot 9 drive 0
chio: /dev/sa0: open: Device not configured
```


```
server# dmesg | grep ciss
ciss0: <HP Smart Array P212> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfb800000-0xfbbfffff,0xfbdff000-0xfbdfffff irq 24 at device 0.0 on pci6
ciss0: PERFORMANT Transport
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
ciss1: <HP Smart Array P410> port 0xc800-0xc8ff mem 0xfb400000-0xfb7fffff,0xfb3ff000-0xfb3fffff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci4
ciss1: PERFORMANT Transport
ciss1: [ITHREAD]
sa0 at ciss0 bus 32 target 5 lun 0
da0 at ciss1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
```


```
server#  mtx -f /dev/ciss0 inquiry
cannot open SCSI device '/dev/ciss0' - Inappropriate ioctl for device
```


```
mtx -f /dev/sa0 inquiry
cannot open SCSI device '/dev/sa0' - Device not configured
```


```
server#  mt -f /dev/sa0 status
Mode      Density              Blocksize      bpi      Compression
Current:  0x46                 variable       0        0x1
---------available modes---------
0:        0x46                 variable       0        0x1
1:        0x46                 variable       0        0x1
2:        0x46                 variable       0        0x1
3:        0x46                 variable       0        0x1
---------------------------------
Current Driver State: at rest.
---------------------------------
File Number: 0  Record Number: 0        Residual Count 0
```


```
server#  mtx --version
mtx version 1.3.11

Usage:
        mtx --version
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] noattach <more commands>
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] inquiry | inventory
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] [nobarcode] status
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] first [<drive#>]
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] last [<drive#>]
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] previous [<drive#>]
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] next [<drive#>]
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] [invert] load <storage-element-number> [<drive#>]
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] [invert] unload [<storage-element-number>][<drive#>]
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] [eepos eepos-number] transfer <storage-element-number> <storage-element-number>
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] [eepos eepos-number][invert][invert2] exchange <storage-element-number> <storage-element-number>
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] [altres] position <storage-element-number>
        mtx [ -f <loader-dev> ] eject
```

What is going on and what else should I try?


----------



## frankcheong (Jun 28, 2010)

some more information here


```
server# camcontrol devlist
<HP Ultrium 4-SCSI U51W>           at scbus1 target 5 lun 0 (sa0,pass0)
<COMPAQ RAID ADGVOLUME OK>         at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass1)
bkupnx01# camcontrol devlist -v
scbus0 on ciss0 bus 0:
scbus1 on ciss0 bus 32:
<HP Ultrium 4-SCSI U51W>           at scbus1 target 5 lun 0 (sa0,pass0)
scbus2 on ciss1 bus 0:
<COMPAQ RAID ADGVOLUME OK>         at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass1)
scbus3 on ciss1 bus 32:
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun -1 (xpt0)
```

Does that means freeBSD cannot recognize the tape library and haven't build the ch0 loader driver?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2010)

Format your posts correctly, please: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## frankcheong (Jun 29, 2010)

ops, sorry and thank you.


----------



## frankcheong (Jul 6, 2010)

Riding on http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Unix/BSD/FreeBSD/Q_26283427.html as well as http://www.pubbs.net/200911/freebsd/20344-ciss4-not-seeing-multiple-luns.html
I would like to know if there is any way to manually create/link the /dev/ch0 driver for this case.

Actually, I have my msl 2024 1760 SAS tape library attaching to my HP DL 180 G6 thru Smart Array P212. I can successfully use this tape library with my window 2008 ad backup exec 2010. While from my freeBSD 8.0, 8.0 p3 or even 8.1 RC2, I don't even see the /dev/ch0 device link whereby I can see this device using the camcontrol. My question is: -

1. Is there any way I can manually create/link the /dev/ch0 device driver ?
2. How can I achieve 1 if it is possible.
3. Having learnt that exposing disk mirror controller should be considered as danger, may I have more information and background information about that ? What specific problem will I encounter for that ?

Pls find below the configuration details which is related to the tape library:-

[cmd=]server# dmesg | grep ciss[/cmd]

```
ciss0: <HP Smart Array P212> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfb800000-0xfbbfffff,0xfbdff000-0xfbdfffff irq 24 at device 0.0 on pci6
ciss0: PERFORMANT Transport
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
ciss1: <HP Smart Array P410> port 0xc800-0xc8ff mem 0xfb400000-0xfb7fffff,0xfb3ff000-0xfb3fffff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci4
ciss1: PERFORMANT Transport
ciss1: [ITHREAD]
sa0 at ciss0 bus 32 scbus1 target 6 lun 0
da0 at ciss1 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
```

[cmd=]server# camcontrol devlist -v[/cmd]

```
scbus0 on ciss0 bus 0:
scbus1 on ciss0 bus 32:
<HP Ultrium 4-SCSI U52W>           at scbus1 target 6 lun 0 (sa0,pass0)
scbus2 on ciss1 bus 0:
<COMPAQ RAID ADGVOLUME OK>         at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass1)
scbus3 on ciss1 bus 32:
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun -1 (xpt0)
```

[cmd=]server# camcontrol reportluns 1:6[/cmd]

```
2 LUNs found
0
1
```

[cmd=]server# ls /dev/[/cmd]

```
acd0            da0s1e          led             sa0.2           ttyvb
acpi            da0s1f          log             sa0.3           ttyvc
ata             dcons           mdctl           sa0.ctl         ttyvd
atkbd0          devctl          mem             stderr          ttyve
audit           devstat         nfslock         stdin           ttyvf
bpf             dgdb            nsa0            stdout          ufsid
bpf0            esa0            nsa0.0          sysmouse        ugen0.1
bpsm0           esa0.0          nsa0.1          ttyu0           ugen1.1
ciss0           esa0.1          nsa0.2          ttyu0.init      ugen2.1
ciss1           esa0.2          nsa0.3          ttyu0.lock      ugen3.1
console         esa0.3          null            ttyv0           ugen3.2
consolectl      fd              pass0           ttyv1           ugen4.1
ctty            fido            pass1           ttyv2           ugen5.1
cuau0           geom.ctl        pci             ttyv3           ukbd0
cuau0.init      io              psm0            ttyv4           ums0
cuau0.lock      kbd0            ptmx            ttyv5           urandom
da0             kbd1            pts             ttyv6           usb
da0s1           kbd2            random          ttyv7           usbctl
da0s1a          kbdmux0         sa0             ttyv8           xpt0
da0s1b          klog            sa0.0           ttyv9           zero
da0s1d          kmem            sa0.1           ttyva
```


----------



## frankcheong (Jul 6, 2010)

After installing redhat linux with drivers downloaded from hp website on the same setup, I found that the problem should be the ciss driver in freeBSD which didn't handle lun > 0. Coz rehat works nicely with the changer only when using the drivers provided by HP (that means redhat also can't recognize this tape library using the default ciss driver/setup). Sad news is I will have to stick with redhat linux when everything works in order to save some money from grabbing another controller which suppose to work with freeBSD. I keep this post here hopes other will not fall into the same HP P212 related media changer problem or best if someone will enhance the ciss driver in order to handle device with lun > 0.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 6, 2010)

Haven't you tried to manually scan lun 1 of that device with `camcontrol rescan 1:6:1`
?
Also, for information, CAM in 9-HEAD recently got new lun scanner routine.


----------

